# Drontal Side Effects?



## cassiie (Jan 23, 2010)

I have two yorkshire terriers, one is two in february and one is seven months old. Today I took them up to the vets and had them weighed for worming tablets. I gave them both the correct dosage of drontal. The eldest, Carla, has had drontal before but the youngest, Milo, has not. 
Both dogs have been suffering from vomitting six hours after being given the tablets. I have read that side effects such as Vomitting and Diarrhoea are not common but can occur. Both dogs still have an appetite but Milo is looking particularly sorry for himself. I have not fed the dogs anything different to their normal diet, so I am assuming that this is the reason for their tummy upset. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced problems after worming as I have never had this problem with any dogs I have owned before. I guess I'm just playing the part of a worried Mummy and I will be taking the dogs to the vets regardless. Thank you all for reading this and I will now take the time to apologise for not posting in the introductions thread beforehand, because I am new but I just wanted to put my mind at rest first!


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

my dog usually voms within 30 mins after taking them.
Silly me never learns and 4gets till i am fishing them out of the vomit thinking why??
Have on occasion used a spot on instead, yes i know doesnt cover round and tape but hey hoe at least it cover one or tother and he doesnt vomit!
Panacur seems to be a bit more gentle on the tum especially the liquid but i dont feel its a good idea for a big big dog...too much liquid!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Its quite well know that it makes dogs sick and also super hyper. I dont give my dogs it at all they get Panacur now x


----------



## cassiie (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks to both of you, i may have to consider a change over after a chat with the vet too.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

cassiie said:


> thanks to both of you, i may have to consider a change over after a chat with the vet too.


Yeah they tried to give it to my pups but Panaucur works great for my lot


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep Drontal made 2 of ours really sick, we didnt give to the others, so like Rachy we use Panacur or the spot on stronghold also frontline spot on made ours all really very sick Ella in particular who had to be rushed to the vets nearlly in a collapsed state 

Panacur and stronghold have never had a negative effect on any or ours but have a really good effect on the worms fleas etc..


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

RachyBobs said:


> Its quite well know that it makes dogs sick and also super hyper. I dont give my dogs it at all they get Panacur now x


Yes , I know this is an old thread but googled 'Drontal side effects'.
I gave Reena a drontal tablet yesterday , she had no sign of tummy upset apart from pooing more than normal but well formed stools, not diarrhoea
The problems arose after we went to bed - she sleeps in a soft crate in my room and usually we don't hear a peep out of her till OH gets up for work.
Last night she woke at 2.30am whining and scrabbling , I took her out thinking she needed the toilet but apart from a tiny wee after much sniffing round that was it - hardly desparate !
So back in her crate she went , all quiet for an hour and up again. We went outside and all she wanted was to find the cat and chase her.
Awake again on and off for the remainder of the night but quietened when I spoke to her. 
She's now had some breakfast , been out for a wee and is fast asleep on the sofa. 
I'm mystified , has anyone else noticed this wakefulness and restlessness after Drontal ?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes , I know this is an old thread but googled 'Drontal side effects'.
> I gave Reena a drontal tablet yesterday , she had no sign of tummy upset apart from pooing more than normal but well formed stools, not diarrhoea
> The problems arose after we went to bed - she sleeps in a soft crate in my room and usually we don't hear a peep out of her till OH gets up for work.
> Last night she woke at 2.30am whining and scrabbling , I took her out thinking she needed the toilet but apart from a tiny wee after much sniffing round that was it - hardly desparate !
> ...


No, quite the opposite.

Last time i gave Alfie a Drontal, he was really poorly for a few days. Wouldnt eat, very lethargic and had an upset stomach.

Suffice to say i wont be giving him one again.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I don't think I'll be repeating it though it could be coincidence. She can go onto the Herbal Wormer I give Tango , they're just supposed to have a loading dose of vetinary wormer.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Never had a problem with Drontal Tablets in 4 years. 

Although, I give 1/2 tablet less than I should. Charlie is only just over 20kg, so technically he should get 2 and 1/2 tablets. But I just give 2. Maybe if the does is too strong it would have more of an effect than a bloated tummy while they go through his system.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I gave my dog Drontal and she vomited about two hours later and had a runny bum for about 12 hours. She was also very hyper and I felt like I was picking her off the ceiling for several hours.
Used Milbamax ever since which seems to suit her better.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, one of mine was sick for 24 hours after the Drontal tablet was administered. I think they have changed the contents of Drontal in the last few years, as it never made him sick until recent years. I use Milbemax now!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I gave my dog Drontal and she vomited about two hours later and had a runny bum for about 12 hours. She was also very hyper and I felt like I was picking her off the ceiling for several hours.
> Used Milbamax ever since which seems to suit her better.


Now that's interesting about the hyperactivity , she really was ! I thought I was imagining it - she isn't having that again. I'l start her on the herbal wormer I give Tango tomorrow .


----------

